
An abstraction over whatever package managers you have installed in your system - dnsfr
https://github.com/denisidoro/xpt
======
dnsfr
xpt is an abstraction over whatever package managers you have installed in
your system. No need to run different commands based on the distro you're
running anymore!

xpt can install software based on custom recipes. This allows you to add a
custom behavior to a install script or to add a fallback in case no compatible
package manager was found.

